# Dell Proactive Solutions



## Dell-LornaM (Sep 9, 2009)

Dell Refines the XPS13 Trackpad and Fan Cooling Profiles in Response to Customer Feedback: http://del.ly/6010rG4p


----------



## Dell-LornaM (Sep 9, 2009)

Maximizing Battery Life on Dell's XPS 13 Ultrabook and Beyond: http://del.ly/6010rK3p


----------



## Dell-LornaM (Sep 9, 2009)

Dell Reconnect is a partnership with Goodwill that allows consumers to recycle their old computer equipment - any brand and in any condition - at one of over 2,600 Goodwill locations in the U.S. and Canada. http://content.dell.com/us/en/corp/...px.aspx#ooid=Z2N2thNDocnh2QVmqGt3CJEb66uQX_5a Its Convenient, Tax Deductible and completely free.


----------



## Dell-LornaM (Sep 9, 2009)

*Dell Proactive Solutions: *Multi-finger gestures on the XPS 13 Ultrabook trackpad 
More details regarding the XPS 13 trackpad, and how multi-finger gestures work on it. Even if you're not an XPS 13 customer, it's worth noting that certain Dell notebooks in the future will offer multi-finger gestures. 
http://dell.to/HPOqAG
Thanks!
Dell-LornaM


----------



## Dell-LornaM (Sep 9, 2009)

A few tips on how to be more environmentally efficient in printing.

Smart Ways to Save on Printing Costs_ By Paul Nicholson _

http://dell.to/JjvaLV


----------



## Dell-LornaM (Sep 9, 2009)

Dell XPS 13 BIOS Version A04 now available.

Driver Details http://del.ly/6014rrWC

*Applies to *Dell XPS L321X System BIOS 
*Fixes & Enhancements*
1.Increased coverage of supported AC adapters 
2.Updated LED behaviors for the keyboard backlight and the charge indicator 
3.Improved S3 resume behavior 
4.Further refinement of fan acoustics


----------



## Dell-LornaM (Sep 9, 2009)

Great Dell Laptop Battery FAQ's: http://dell.to/7Dtzpm 
Answers for Battery Questions from "How long does a Dell laptop battery last?", to 
"Why does the battery have a different warranty period than my system?" and every question in between. Check it out! 
Thanks, 
Dell-LornaM


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thread reopened.


----------



## Dell-Kris (Apr 12, 2012)

Windows 8 is Microsoft's newest operating system and offers you a bunch of new features to enjoy. This video will give you an overview of some of the new functionality Windows 8 offers.






Regards,
Dell-Kris


----------



## Dell-Kris (Apr 12, 2012)

Internet Explorer 10 offers a new way to experience the web. This tutorial covers the new bookmarks and favorites, how to install IE 10, how to add IE 10 to the start screen, and how to pin your favorite sites to the start screen.






Regards,
Dell-Kris


----------



## Dell-Kris (Apr 12, 2012)

This tutorial covers customizing the new start screen, changing the size of tiles, creating groups, naming groups, and keyboard shortcuts on your Windows 8 Dell PC.






Regards,
Dell-Kris


----------



## Dell-Kris (Apr 12, 2012)

Windows 8 allows you to use a picture and gestures as a password on your Dell computer.

http://bit.ly/UBQW2h

Regards,
Dell-Kris


----------



## Dell-Kris (Apr 12, 2012)

Want a quick way to the control panel or switching programs on your new Dell? This tutorial covers Windows 8 hot corners and keyboard shortcuts.

http://bit.ly/TYxidY

Regards,
Dell-Kris


----------



## Dell-Kris (Apr 12, 2012)

Setting up your email on your Dell Windows 8 PC can be a relatively easy process. This video will show you how to integrate your email account into the Windows 8 mail app.

http://bit.ly/12h8y5L

Regards,
Dell-Kris


----------

